# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  A food thread

## sandhurstdelta

One of my dear friends here on Trinnity's forum wants to talk about non-political things like food.  So I thought I would start a thread on that.  Let's not have any "BHO is an azzhole" comments or "Liberals all suck" etc.  Let's keep this one nonpolitical.  Having said that I know in advance that some morons and imbeciles are going to go right to a political topic.  For idiots like that I suggest everyone put people like that onto the ignore list.  My single exception is @Quark whom I know to be a gifted and sincere philosopher but who simply likes to piss me off at times.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-10-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

CAn we talk about my delicious sunday morning breakfast recipe which I named "Asswhole egg Obama Omelet'? :Smiley20:

----------

Big Bird (04-17-2016),Jen (04-10-2016),Old Ridge Runner (04-10-2016),syrenn (04-10-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I hope you didn't eat that raw.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-10-2016),sandhurstdelta (04-10-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

Food for me is about sustenance most of the time and epicureanism occasionally.  As a kid I ate whatever my mom put in front of us on the table.  The single exception is that once she made liver, and my sisters and I gagged and hated it, so we refused to eat it.  It took all 3 of us kids to agree this was vile and nasty stuff and we were going to throw up if they (our parents) made us eat it.  So my dad ate it all -- took it off our plates from us and ate it all himself.  The rest my mom saved for sandwiches for my dad.  I could never stand liver ever since and have never eaten it again or cooked it myself.

Liver is probably the only food that I have ever tasted that I hate.

Just before college, since I was going to join a frat house where we all did our own cooking apart or together, with a kitchen, my mom spent every evening of my high school senior year teaching me how to cook her way.  She gave me a couple of dozen recipes intended to provide me with all the food groups at each meal --

- meat
- carbs
- vegies
- fruit
- dairy
- butter/oil.

She taught me to plan meals starting with the main course.  This consisted of either ground beef, sliced steak, veal, chicken, pork, ham, fish, seafood, lamb, etc.

To this she explained that a certain grain goes naturally as a main side dish for carbs, which consisted of either potatoes, rice, flour dumplings, potato dumplings, noodles, corn, etc.

With these two she explained that you can always make some kind of sauce from the meat for the main side dish, either from scratch with flour or with a prepackaged mix.  I have always used prepackaged mixes.

A vegie is critical for each meal, she taught, and the safest and easiest all around choice is simply frozen mixed vegetables.  I use these more than any other even now 45 years later.

A fruit dessert or a fruit drink with the meal was also necessary for vitamin C.  As a kid I drank apple juice, grapefruit juice, lemonade, etc.

Now I drink wine.

A glass of milk when I wake up in the morning, or milk in my coffee (half milk half coffee), plus a glass of milk before bed, was my vitamin D source and calcium.  I still drink a lot of milk, guzzling it during the day as well.

Pizza and cheese burritos are my main source of cheese in my diet, although grilled cheese sandwiches are also good occasionally.  My dad loved grilled cheese sandwiches so my mom made these a lot for us.  I only have them occasionally now.

I got some great recipes from my mom.

What I did not count on at college was dirt bag roommates in the frat house eating my food and drinking my milk like little shit azzed thieves.  Eventually I gave up cooking and started eating out most of the time, with breakfast at the campus cafeteria, a lunch sandwich at the campus cafeteria, and dinner in town at the local pizza joint.  The pizza joint hired me to be a short order cook, so I learned some more Italian recipes there.

Italians are definitely the best cooks in the world.  The Chinese are in 2nd place.  The Japanese are in 3rd.

----------

Jen (04-10-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> CAn we talk about my delicious sunday morning breakfast recipe which I named "Asswhole egg Obama Omelet'?


I'm going to spank your butt red one of these days CJ.

----------

Calypso Jones (04-10-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

The incident over the liver when I was 6 years old, and my sisters 5 and 4, taught us all a valuable lesson.  First, my mom and dad learned that livers sucks and little kids won't eat it.  The never served it again.

In the course of arguing with my dad over that meal, one of the rhetorical arguments my dad tried to give us was that it was morally wrong to waste meat, because meat came from living animals, and in order for you to have meat an animal has to die.

I was shocked when he told us that, and my follow-on rebuttal question was, "If an animal had to die then why are we eating it anyway ?!"

It was my first glimmering of animal rights.  My dad was stunned into silence and realized there were some things that he and I would never agree on.

Until I got my first kitten 2 years ago, I had no real appreciation for living things.  I would hunt anything that walked, crawled, flew or swam, with relish, butchering and freezing the carcasses and eating from my freezer like my mom taught us.

Now however I think about what my dad said that day over 55 years ago and it haunts me.

I do not have an adequate philosophical response to the issue of "in order for us to eat it an animal must die."  I will therefore turn to my esteemed philosophical colleague @Quark to see if perhaps he does.

Whenever I kill any animal with my 300 RUM scoped Canadian bear rifle, I know that it is going to be dead before it hits the ground.  No worries there.  So venison and wild boar are still ok and I don't regret shooting and killing buck dear and wild pigs.

At the grocery store I feel guilty however whenever I go over to the meat counters.

Fish and seafood are still guilt free for me, since fish do not complain when you net and catch them.  I have caught a lot of lobsters with my bare hands freediving under water and that is my very favorite food on this Earth.

I wish my dad had not said anything about the animals dying.  Ignorance is always bliss.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Food for me is about sustenance most of the time and epicureanism occasionally.  As a kid I ate whatever my mom put in front of us on the table.  The single exception is that once she made liver, and my sisters and I gagged and hated it, so we refused to eat it.  It took all 3 of us kids to agree this was vile and nasty stuff and we were going to throw up if they (our parents) made us eat it.  So my dad ate it all -- took it off our plates from us and ate it all himself.  The rest my mom saved for sandwiches for my dad.  I could never stand liver ever since and have never eaten it again or cooked it myself.
> 
> Liver is probably the only food that I have ever tasted that I hate.
> 
> Just before college, since I was going to join a frat house where we all did our own cooking apart or together, with a kitchen, my mom spent every evening of my high school senior year teaching me how to cook her way.  She gave me a couple of dozen recipes intended to provide me with all the food groups at each meal --
> 
> - meat
> - carbs
> - vegies
> ...


Darn it SHD, I was beginning to have hope. 
I thought you were talking about crabs instead of carbs. Now you got me all hungry on this beautiful day. I'm going to pick up Four or five dozen and boil them later. 

Liver is not my favorite food. As a young mom, just learning to cook, my mother always over cooked liver smothered. Not only did we not like the taste but it was like trying to slice through the sole of your shoe. I will eat a little pork liver. I don't like beef liver( I do like beef tongue and Oxtails smothered in onions). 

Now i will hurt myself eating fried or baked chicken livers. I love the flavor. 
Thats the only liver I'll eat.

----------

sandhurstdelta (04-10-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Chicken gizzards are da bomb, too. They have to be fork tender. I'm not eating rubber meat. 
Two methods. 
One: Clean and rinse the gizzards. Sometimes they have a little peice of "leather" attached to them that the machine misses. Put them in a pot of water with a little salt and a few drops on liquid crab boil. Then, boil them until they are almost fork tender. 
In the meantime, make a roux and add onion, bell pepper, celery and garlic. When the veggies cook down, add some water or stock and season-all or Cajun seasoning to taste and cook until reduced and thick. Add the gizzards and continue cooking until they are very tender. 
Boiling them in the crab boil gives them a nice extra flavor. 


Two: Make gravy as above. Add gizzards at the same time you add water or stock. Bring to a boil and simmer slowly until done. Usually about three hours. Could be less. Could be more. 
The important thing is not run out of beer before the food is cooked.

----------

Big Bird (04-17-2016),Jen (04-10-2016),sandhurstdelta (04-10-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> Darn it SHD, I was beginning to have hope. 
> I thought you were talking about crabs instead of carbs. Now you got me all hungry on this beautiful day. I'm going to pick up Four or five dozen and boil them later. 
> 
> Liver is not my favorite food. As a young mom, just learning to cook, my mother always over cooked liver smothered. Not only did we not like the taste but it was like trying to slice through the sole of your shoe. I will eat a little pork liver. I don't like beef liver( I do like beef tongue and Oxtails smothered in onions). 
> 
> Now i will hurt myself eating fried or baked chicken livers. I love the flavor. 
> Thats the only liver I'll eat.


I myself don't start thinking about food until about the middle of the afternoon.

Breakfast for me is always simple and often I skip it.  I don't really get hungry until lunch.  And lunch is usually something quick and simple.

Dinner around 6 pm is my favorite meal.  Lately I have been going to this Mongolian BBQ place and just piling mixed meat on my plate.

Yesterday I bought a frozen pack of mixed seafood and a can of stewed Italian tomatoes and made a gamberi out of it, with flat noodles and mixed vegies in with it.

For wine I like to mix half pinot noir with half Mogen David.  This then is not as sweet as a moscato but still very good.  I hope it has vitamins in it too.

----------



----------


## OptimaFemina

Here is a good recipe with cheese and sauce and no meat.  We made this recently, my son likes to help roll the enchiladas which is good for his dexterity, and it teaches him how to cook.  

10 Flour Tortillas 
2 Cups Shredded Mexican Cheese
1 Can Diced Green Chilis
1 Can Sliced Olives (optional)
Oil or Pam Cooking Spray for the cooking pan.

Coat a 10 x 13 pan to with oil or cooking spray.   In bowl combine cheese, chilis and olives, mix until well blended.  Divide mixture equally to fill the 10 flour torillas (medium size).  Put big spoonful of cheese mixture onto the edge of the tortilla, role it up and place it in the pan.  Do this with each of the remaining tortillas until they are all rolled up and side by side in the pan.  Set aside to make to sauce.

Sauce

2 Cups Vegetable or Chicken Broth
1/4 Cup Flour
2 Tablespoons Butter (or margarine)
1 Cup Sour Cream

Heat broth & butter, wisk in flour, bring to a boil, stir until thick.  Turn heat off, set aside until just warm, wisk in sour cream.  Pour sauce over rolled enchiladas.  Put extra shredded cheese on top and bake in 350 degree oven until bubbly and melted 20 or 30 minutes.

This is good for vegans and vegetarians.  Chicken or other meats could be added if you like meat.   

The family likes this meal a lot.

Mostly, I like to bake.  I am more creative with baking than with cooking meals.  

I grew up similar to you.  We (my brothers and I) had three wholesome meals a day.  My mom is a good cook and she made sure we had our evening meal together at the kitchen table.  

Have a very good day.

Pinot Noir is the best wine.

----------

sandhurstdelta (04-10-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

Breakfast today will be cracked wheat (couscous) made with butter, milk, and pure maple syrup.

It is simmering now.

I loaded up on coffee yesterday morning, with milk in it.

So today I'll go with iced tea from the fridge.  That's easy to have.

I normally brew about 1/2 gal of tea a day and move it into the fridge for iced tea later.

Tea is the easiest beverage to make, very cheap, tastes good, and it has just a little bit of kick to it -- not like the jolt from coffee.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-10-2016),OptimaFemina (04-10-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> Here is a good recipe with cheese and sauce and no meat.  We made this recently, my son likes to help roll the enchiladas which is good for his dexterity, and it teaches him how to cook.  
> 
> 10 Flour Tortillas 
> 2 Cups Shredded Mexican Cheese
> 1 Can Diced Green Chilis
> 1 Can Sliced Olives (optional)
> Oil or Pam Cooking Spray for the cooking pan.
> 
> Coat a 10 x 13 pan to with oil or cooking spray.   In bowl combine cheese, chilies and olives, mix until well blended.  Divide mixture equally to fill the 10 flour torillas (medium size).  Put big spoonful of cheese mixture onto the edge of the tortilla, role it up and place it in the pan.  Do this with each of the remaining tortillas until they are all rolled up and side by side in the pan.  Set aside to make to sauce.
> ...


I love flour tortillas.  I eat them either raw out of the package or fried in a bit of olive oil.

This has completely taken the place of bread in my diet.

Fish tacos made from any white fish but particularly tilapia with salsa verde (green) is one of my favorite meals.

Sometimes I'll chop pan seared steak and put that on the flour tortilla, with guacamole and salsa verde.

If you put beans on the burrito then you don't need meat, but I put meat on everything like my mom taught me as a kid.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-10-2016),OptimaFemina (04-10-2016)

----------


## Quark

> The incident over the liver when I was 6 years old, and my sisters 5 and 4, taught us all a valuable lesson.  First, my mom and dad learned that livers sucks and little kids won't eat it.  The never served it again.
> 
> In the course of arguing with my dad over that meal, one of the rhetorical arguments my dad tried to give us was that it was morally wrong to waste meat, because meat came from living animals, and in order for you to have meat an animal has to die.
> 
> I was shocked when he told us that, and my follow-on rebuttal question was, "If an animal had to die then why are we eating it anyway ?!"
> 
> It was my first glimmering of animal rights.  My dad was stunned into silence and realized there were some things that he and I would never agree on.
> 
> Until I got my first kitten 2 years ago, I had no real appreciation for living things.  I would hunt anything that walked, crawled, flew or swam, with relish, butchering and freezing the carcasses and eating from my freezer like my mom taught us.
> ...


My answer always is, "That tomato you are about to eat had to die before you could eat it to." Everything dies including planets and suns. Sometimes we kill an animal and eat it and sometimes an animal kills us and eats us. The chain of life goes on.

----------



----------


## OptimaFemina

> Breakfast today will be cracked wheat (couscous) made with butter, milk, and pure maple syrup.
> 
> It is simmering now.
> 
> I loaded up on coffee yesterday morning, with milk in it.
> 
> So today I'll go with iced tea from the fridge.  That's easy to have.
> 
> I normally brew about 1/2 gal of tea a day and move it into the fridge for iced tea later.
> ...


There is a very good tea I use.  It is made by Good Earth and it is called Sweet and Spicy Herbal Tea.  It comes with or without caffeine.

----------


## Quark

> One of my dear friends here on Trinnity's forum wants to talk about non-political things like food.  So I thought I would start a thread on that.  Let's not have any "BHO is an azzhole" comments or "Liberals all suck" etc.  Let's keep this one nonpolitical.  Having said that I know in advance that some morons and imbeciles are going to go right to a political topic.  For idiots like that I suggest everyone put people like that onto the ignore list.  My single exception is @Quark whom I know to be a gifted and sincere philosopher but who simply likes to piss me off at times.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## MrMike

> I hope you didn't eat that raw.


rotflmao!! bad bad..yet good!

----------



----------


## Jen

> Chicken gizzards are da bomb, too. They have to be fork tender. I'm not eating rubber meat. 
> Two methods. 
> One: Clean and rinse the gizzards. Sometimes they have a little peice of "leather" attached to them that the machine misses. Put them in a pot of water with a little salt and a few drops on liquid crab boil. Then, boil them until they are almost fork tender. 
> In the meantime, make a roux and add onion, bell pepper, celery and garlic. When the veggies cook down, add some water or stock and season-all or Cajun seasoning to taste and cook until reduced and thick. Add the gizzards and continue cooking until they are very tender. 
> Boiling them in the crab boil gives them a nice extra flavor. 
> 
> 
> Two: Make gravy as above. Add gizzards at the same time you add water or stock. Bring to a boil and simmer slowly until done. Usually about three hours. Could be less. Could be more. 
> The important thing is not run out of beer before the food is cooked.


Gizzards, Hawk?  Really?  At least there's beer involved.

----------



----------


## Jen

> Food for me is about sustenance most of the time and epicureanism occasionally.  As a kid I ate whatever my mom put in front of us on the table.  The single exception is that once she made liver, and my sisters and I gagged and hated it, so we refused to eat it.  It took all 3 of us kids to agree this was vile and nasty stuff and we were going to throw up if they (our parents) made us eat it.  So my dad ate it all -- took it off our plates from us and ate it all himself.  The rest my mom saved for sandwiches for my dad.  I could never stand liver ever since and have never eaten it again or cooked it myself.
> 
> Liver is probably the only food that I have ever tasted that I hate.
> 
> Just before college, since I was going to join a frat house where we all did our own cooking apart or together, with a kitchen, my mom spent every evening of my high school senior year teaching me how to cook her way.  She gave me a couple of dozen recipes intended to provide me with all the food groups at each meal --
> 
> - meat
> - carbs
> - vegies
> ...


I have three grown sons who are excellent cooks.  I taught them the basics like your mom did, so they know how to put together a meal.  My daughter, however, was never interested.  So if she can't pour it out of a can and heat it or take it out of the freezer and nuke it, she can't do it.  She and her boyfriend did cook themselves a respectable steak dinner once and with phone calls and texting to his dad and to me, it was a success.

I learned to cook in San Antonio and I lived in Italy,  so if I don't want that special S.A. or Italian  flavor to be in whatever I cook, I have to follow a recipe.  My Asian food isn't the best, but I do it sometimes.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

Breakfast this morning was a can of sliced pears and two chunks of Lebanon Bologna made from deer meat. For dinner my wife is making Beef Stroganoff.  She does it the easy way though.  She uses the frozen Salisbury Steak dinners, that way she has the meat and gravy, boils up some egg noodles and fixes some kind of vegetable.  She makes these kind of quick meals on the days she works.  It's not bad for the main ingredients coming from a frozen dinner.  Haven't decided what I want for lunch yet.

----------

sandhurstdelta (04-10-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Gizzards, Hawk?  Really?  At least there's beer involved.


 @Jen, I cook a turkey neck gravy john Folse himself asked me to cook for him. What a great fun loving cook!  Ever noticed most all people who really cook are all fun loving people?

You have to get the large Tom turkey necks have them cut in about 2inch pieces. Season them and brown them really well. This takes time because loads of water come out and have to evaporate before the browning process can begin. Do not discard the grimees in the bottom of the pan. Then I put the veggies in and cook them until wilted( you don't have to because this is another two-three hour cooking time meal). Add water or chicken stock and reseason the water a bit. I use two cans of golden mushroom soup( keep in my the salt content) but NO ROUX. 
Just smother them down until the meat falls off the bone. This a classic smother or what we call a"fricassee' " in French. Add water or stock as need but only what you need. You don't want to serve soup over rice. 
That powdered shake roux works well, also. 
There are tons of tasty, tender meat on these things. Make sure you buy large or Tom necks. The hen necks are small( about two or three times the size of a chicken neck) and although taste just as good just don't have the meat on them.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

For dinner today, I am making bratwurst and peppers inside a "hollowed" out hoagie roll. 

Brats mixed with red and green peppers and some onion are put in 400 degree oven for 45 minutes. Then placed inside the hoagie.

After the brats are comfortably nestled inside their little hoagie 'boats', I spoon on a little marinara and Italian seasoning mix.

Topped it off with just a little sprinkle of mozzarella and Parmesan cheese which is then tossed back into the oven to melt cheese and soften rolls. 

Who the hell doesn't drool over brats?

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-11-2016)

----------


## Jen

> @Jen, I cook a turkey neck gravy john Folse himself asked me to cook for him. What a great fun loving cook!  Ever noticed most all people who really cook are all fun loving people?
> 
> You have to get the large Tom turkey necks have them cut in about 2inch pieces. Season them and brown them really well. This takes time because loads of water come out and have to evaporate before the browning process can begin. Do not discard the grimees in the bottom of the pan. Then I put the veggies in and cook them until wilted( you don't have to because this is another two-three hour cooking time meal). Add water or chicken stock and reseason the water a bit. I use two cans of golden mushroom soup( keep in my the salt content) but NO ROUX. 
> Just smother them down until the meat falls off the bone. This a classic smother or what we call a"fricassee' " in French. Add water or stock as need but only what you need. You don't want to serve soup over rice. 
> That powdered shake roux works well, also. 
> There are tons of tasty, tender meat on these things. Make sure you buy large or Tom necks. The hen necks are small( about two or three times the size of a chicken neck) and although taste just as good just don't have the meat on them.


Yes.  People who really cook are good people.........  and I would love to taste your cooking (I started to say "gizzards" or "turkey necks" instead of "cooking" but thought better of it just in time  :Embarrassment: ).  I can tell you are a fun-loving good cook.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Food for me is about sustenance most of the time and epicureanism occasionally.  As a kid I ate whatever my mom put in front of us on the table.  The single exception is that once she made liver, and my sisters and I gagged and hated it, so we refused to eat it.  It took all 3 of us kids to agree this was vile and nasty stuff and we were going to throw up if they (our parents) made us eat it.  So my dad ate it all -- took it off our plates from us and ate it all himself.  The rest my mom saved for sandwiches for my dad.  I could never stand liver ever since and have never eaten it again or cooked it myself.
> 
> Liver is probably the only food that I have ever tasted that I hate.


I'm with ya on that! Same here. Mom forced us to eat it and it was the most vile tasting "organ" meat I have ever put in my mouth. Had to eat gizzards and heart also. Terrible stuff.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Our rule is ....if you kill it you are gonna eat it.   We don't hunt boar anymore or bear. I do not like those meats.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-11-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> Food for me is about sustenance most of the time and epicureanism occasionally.  As a kid I ate whatever my mom put in front of us on the table.  The single exception is that once she made liver, and my sisters and I gagged and hated it, so we refused to eat it.  It took all 3 of us kids to agree this was vile and nasty stuff and we were going to throw up if they (our parents) made us eat it.  So my dad ate it all -- took it off our plates from us and ate it all himself.  The rest my mom saved for sandwiches for my dad.  I could never stand liver ever since and have never eaten it again or cooked it myself.
> 
> Liver is probably the only food that I have ever tasted that I hate.
> 
> Just before college, since I was going to join a frat house where we all did our own cooking apart or together, with a kitchen, my mom spent every evening of my high school senior year teaching me how to cook her way.  She gave me a couple of dozen recipes intended to provide me with all the food groups at each meal --
> 
> - meat
> - carbs
> - vegies
> ...



My Dad liked liver.  W/onions and Mom would fry it WELL DONE as he prefered EVERYTHING.

So I too hated liver.

But out in the world I was served a rare steak and found it so much better than the "ready for the shoemaker" meat my Dad liked.

So I became a rare steak eater.  And in a Italian restaurant the liver was heartily recommended to me.  So I tried it.  The liver was RARE and covered in a sauce.  DELICIOUS!

In Germany, a native recommended Tennis Ball soup as an appetizer.  It turned out to be a chicken broth with a tennis ball sized LIVER dumpling or knoodle.  Also delicious.

I'm Irish, but I'll match my Spaghetti sauce or "gravy" against anyone's.

I start by peeling and seeding raw overripe Roma tomatoes.  Nothing from a can or box goes into my sauce.  Much more work but so much fresher tasting than any sauce made with canned tomatoes.  Meatballs made with grd beef and grd pork.  Chopped onion, Italian seasoning, a little bread crumbs, and an egg and a little water.  Roll and bake and finish in the sauce.

If its a lazy day I'll use Italian sausage instead of meatballs.

Many years back there was a 5 star Chinese restaurant in Ghiaradelli Square in San Fran.  One of their menu items was Smoked Tea Duck.  Don't know all the prep method but the duck breast was wrapped in tea leaves and baked.

The skin came out shiny black and crispy as a potato chip.  The meat was so juicy and succulent it was hard to believe.
Another dish was Spinach with glassy noodles.  And Sizzling rice soup.  Also shrimp balls. (not what it sounds like)

We dined there a lot, excellent food, not so excellent prices.  Over 40 years ago and the wife and I rarely got out of there for less than $120.00.  Never for less than $100.00.  But worth every cent.

But we also frequented a Black BBQ in the ghetto area and $20.00 would supply us with more than a human could possibly eat, and also very good.

----------


## Dan40

> For dinner today, I am making bratwurst and peppers inside a "hollowed" out hoagie roll. 
> 
> Brats mixed with red and green peppers and some onion are put in 400 degree oven for 45 minutes. Then placed inside the hoagie.
> 
> After the brats are comfortably nestled inside their little hoagie 'boats', I spoon on a little marinara and Italian seasoning mix.
> 
> Topped it off with just a little sprinkle of mozzarella and Parmesan cheese which is then tossed back into the oven to melt cheese and soften rolls. 
> 
> Who the hell doesn't drool over brats?



I'd prefer kielbasa mit kraut.  But brats are good to.  Most any wurst is tasty.  German, Polish, Italian, Mexican, Chinese.  Just don't tell me what is in it or how its made!

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-11-2016),Rickity Plumber (04-10-2016),sandhurstdelta (04-10-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> Our rule is ....if you kill it you are gonna eat it.   We don't hunt boar anymore or bear. I do not like those meats.


I killed a bear once, thinking I would enjoy it, but it turned out to be the most painful thing I ever have done, other than lose my rabbit when my dad let it go as a kid.

My gun is one of the most powerful guns in the world.  It kills things dead in their tracks.  Well the bear just would not die.  I shot him many times but he still would not die.  Finally after a lot of grunting and groaning he went into his final death throws and gave up the ghost.

I have never seen anything die slowly like that before.  I will never kill another bear.

The meat was ok.  Tasted a lot like beef.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> I'd prefer kielbasa mit kraut.  But brats are good to.  Most any wurst is tasty.  German, Polish, Italian, Mexican, Chinese.  Just don't tell me what is in it or how its made!


Mostly fat is in it -- mostly pig fat aka lard.

A little meat is in it -- mostly pork and beef -- sometimes veal.

The garlic makes it taste good.  Garlic makes anything taste good.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> My Dad liked liver.  W/onions and Mom would fry it WELL DONE as he prefered EVERYTHING.
> 
> So I too hated liver.
> 
> But out in the world I was served a rare steak and found it so much better than the "ready for the shoemaker" meat my Dad liked.
> 
> So I became a rare steak eater.  And in a Italian restaurant the liver was heartily recommended to me.  So I tried it.  The liver was RARE and covered in a sauce.  DELICIOUS!
> 
> In Germany, a native recommended Tennis Ball soup as an appetizer.  It turned out to be a chicken broth with a tennis ball sized LIVER dumpling or knoodle.  Also delicious.
> ...


We have a black bbq here too, run by two huge black ladies who look like dark chocolate.

They make the best bbq ribs that I have ever tasted.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> Our rule is ....if you kill it you are gonna eat it.   We don't hunt boar anymore or bear. I do not like those meats.


Boar is really good meat.  It is darker than store bought pork because the wild pigs are free to roam anywhere not penned up every day of their lives.

It tastes like Mexican bacon -- not smoked as much as American bacon and really juicy and good.

Pigs have armor plating along their chests, so when you shoot one, a head shot is preferred.

My 300 RUM drives tacks and nails at 100 yards.  So a head shot on a pig is easy for me.

I know a great spot on BLM land in the middle of nowhere south of King City CA where there are pigs like ants.

That's where I go to hunt them.

----------


## syrenn

> I killed a bear once, thinking I would enjoy it, but it turned out to be the most painful thing I ever have done, other than lose my rabbit when my dad let it go as a kid.
> 
> My gun is one of the most powerful guns in the world.  It kills things dead in their tracks.  Well the bear just would not die.  I shot him many times but he still would not die.  Finally after a lot of grunting and groaning he went into his final death throws and gave up the ghost.
> 
> I have never seen anything die slowly like that before.  I will never kill another bear.
> 
> The meat was ok.  Tasted a lot like beef.


I take it you did not shoot him in the head or the heart.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> I'm with ya on that! Same here. Mom forced us to eat it and it was the most vile tasting "organ" meat I have ever put in my mouth. Had to eat gizzards and heart also. Terrible stuff.


Heart is one of my favorite meats, pan fried in butter, and sliced thin.

Kidney is good too, made the same way.

But I don't touch the liver I just leave it in the gut pile.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-11-2016),Rickity Plumber (04-10-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> I take it you did not shoot him in the head or the heart.


I blew the sh!t out of his heart but it did no good.

When I gutted the bear his heart had been hit but still pumping.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> For dinner today, I am making bratwurst and peppers inside a "hollowed" out hoagie roll. 
> 
> Brats mixed with red and green peppers and some onion are put in 400 degree oven for 45 minutes. Then placed inside the hoagie.
> 
> After the brats are comfortably nestled inside their little hoagie 'boats', I spoon on a little marinara and Italian seasoning mix.
> 
> Topped it off with just a little sprinkle of mozzarella and Parmesan cheese which is then tossed back into the oven to melt cheese and soften rolls. 
> 
> Who the hell doesn't drool over brats?


Me too!  I am having German brats with bbq sauce on a fried flour tortilla rolled up like a corn dog for dinner.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> My answer always is, "That tomato you are about to eat had to die before you could eat it to." Everything dies including planets and suns. Sometimes we kill an animal and eat it and sometimes an animal kills us and eats us. The chain of life goes on.


Wow @Quark you did not disappoint me.

I think about plants too, and as long as we take care of them and water them they should be happy giving us their fruit.

I don't think about stars and planets however, other than to observe that the Hubble deep field photos sent back to Earth are the most stupendous thing that human eyes have ever seen.

Whenever I shoot an animal with my 300 RUM, I know it is going to wake up in the next world instantaneously.

But having been on a farm owned by my aunt and uncle I know that slaughtering is a terror for lambs, calves, steers, and chickens.

----------


## Dan40

> Mostly fat is in it -- mostly pig fat aka lard.
> 
> A little meat is in it -- mostly pork and beef -- sometimes veal.
> 
> The garlic makes it taste good.  Garlic makes anything taste good.


I AXED you not to tell me dat!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Me too!  I am having German brats with bbq sauce on a fried flour tortilla rolled up like a corn dog for dinner.


I will try that next weekend. I love good brats. Better than liver.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> I have three grown sons who are excellent cooks.  I taught them the basics like your mom did, so they know how to put together a meal.  My daughter, however, was never interested.  So if she can't pour it out of a can and heat it or take it out of the freezer and nuke it, she can't do it.  She and her boyfriend did cook themselves a respectable steak dinner once and with phone calls and texting to his dad and to me, it was a success.
> 
> I learned to cook in San Antonio and I lived in Italy,  so if I don't want that special S.A. or Italian  flavor to be in whatever I cook, I have to follow a recipe.  My Asian food isn't the best, but I do it sometimes.


Your sons @Jen are modern men.  And your daughter is a modern woman.

Funny how that works.

I have several buddies who do all the cooking at home because their wives cannot.

----------


## syrenn

> I blew the sh!t out of his heard but it did no good.
> 
> When I gutted the bear his heart had been hit but still pumping.


damn!!!

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> @Jen, I cook a turkey neck gravy john Folse himself asked me to cook for him. What a great fun loving cook!  Ever noticed most all people who really cook are all fun loving people?
> 
> You have to get the large Tom turkey necks have them cut in about 2inch pieces. Season them and brown them really well. This takes time because loads of water come out and have to evaporate before the browning process can begin. Do not discard the grimees in the bottom of the pan. Then I put the veggies in and cook them until wilted( you don't have to because this is another two-three hour cooking time meal). Add water or chicken stock and reseason the water a bit. I use two cans of golden mushroom soup( keep in my the salt content) but NO ROUX. 
> Just smother them down until the meat falls off the bone. This a classic smother or what we call a"fricassee' " in French. Add water or stock as need but only what you need. You don't want to serve soup over rice. 
> That powdered shake roux works well, also. 
> There are tons of tasty, tender meat on these things. Make sure you buy large or Tom necks. The hen necks are small( about two or three times the size of a chicken neck) and although taste just as good just don't have the meat on them.


My dad loved chicken and turkey necks and also ribs.

When I was a kid I was impatient and would not eat these and gave them to my dad to finish off.

Now I love them, and I think of my dad when I eat them.

When I stand in front of the mirror to shave I look like my dad too.

I have become like my dad.

The only difference are that I don't fish with a fishing pole and line, I fish with a fishing spear and skin diving gear (fins, mask, snorkel).

And while his best gun was a Sherman tank in WW2, mine is a scoped Remington bolt action more like his dad's was in WW1.

----------


## Dan40

> I will try that next weekend. I love good brats. Better than liver.


Ever had liverwurst?  Excellent.

Also there used to be a "liver pudding."  It was a sausage made of finely ground liver.  Very light in color, almost white, like Weiswurst.

Have not seen it in years.  Maybe because it had a very short shelf life, unlike most sausage.

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-11-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> Ever had liverwurst?  Excellent.
> 
> Also there used to be a "liver pudding."  It was a sausage made of finely ground liver.  Very light in color, almost white, like Weiswurst.
> 
> Have not seen it in years.  Maybe because it had a very short shelf life, unlike most sausage.


My mom loves that too, but I don't touch it.  Anything remotely connected to liver that one meal at age 6 traumatized me for life.

----------


## syrenn

I love to cook
I love to cook...to darn much. 
I cook to just play.... not even to eat it.
There is no such thing as cooking a little bit. 
Where there is cooking... there is equipment...and i LLOOVVEEE equipment. 
I love food destination vacation....woohoo! 
I am a nurturer.... food is love...and i LLOOOVVEE to feed people. I spoil everyone. 
There is no such thing as "i shouldn't" ... life is short, enjoy everything!!!

----------

Cedric (04-10-2016),sandhurstdelta (04-10-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> I love to cook
> I love to cook...to darn much. 
> I cook to just play.... not even to eat it.
> There is no such thing as cooking a little bit. 
> Where there is cooking... there is equipment...and i LLOOVVEEE equipment. 
> I love food destination vacation....woohoo! 
> I am a nurturer.... food is love...and i LLOOOVVEE to feed people. I spoil everyone. 
> There is no such thing as "i shouldn't" ... life is short, enjoy everything!!!


That's how I feel about cooking too, after I have spear fished or hunted my food.

----------

syrenn (04-10-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> One of my dear friends here on Trinnity's forum wants to talk about non-political things like food.  So I thought I would start a thread on that.  Let's not have any "BHO is an azzhole" comments or "Liberals all suck" etc.  Let's keep this one nonpolitical.  Having said that I know in advance that some morons and imbeciles are going to go right to a political topic.  For idiots like that I suggest everyone put people like that onto the ignore list.  My single exception is @Quark whom I know to be a gifted and sincere philosopher but who simply likes to piss me off at times.


Yesterday I made raspberry and blackberry jam and today I dabbed the jam on top of a batch of Kolaches and baked them.  Um-um . . . good.

----------


## syrenn

I love veal and foie gras 


and screw all you peta freaks and PC assholes.

----------


## Midgardian

> I love veal and foie gras 
> 
> 
> and screw all you peta freaks and PC assholes.


I'm a PETA member - People Eating Tasty Animals.

----------

syrenn (04-10-2016)

----------


## syrenn

> Yesterday I made raspberry and blackberry jam and today I dabbed the jam on top of a batch of Kolaches and baked them.  Um-um . . . good.



yesterday i made 

Veal Stuffed Shells
Prawn Cakes
Chicken and Artichoke Bake
Lamb Stew

Mushroom Soup
Chicken Broth
Minced Chicken

Roasted Gold Potatoes
Lemon Rice Pilaf
Roasted Mashed Yams 

Honey Carrots
Sautéed Baby Veggies 
Grilled Eggplant 
Sautéed Mushrooms 

Curry Chicken Salad
Chicken Salad 
Mac and Cheese 
Black Bean Chili with Sour Cream and Cheese 

Hollandaise Sauce
Butterscotch Pudding
Quiche
Oatmeal 


 :Smile:

----------


## Cedric

> yesterday i made 
> 
> Veal Stuffed Shells
> Prawn Cakes
> Chicken and Artichoke Bake
> Lamb Stew
> 
> Mushroom Soup
> Chicken Broth
> ...


Yum!  By coincidence tomorrow I am cooking lamb and plum stew.  Rather than pilaf -- which the recipe calls for -- the wife and I decided to just use leftover rice.  We made too much of that for a red beans and rice recipe earlier in the week.

----------

syrenn (04-10-2016)

----------


## syrenn

> Yum!  By coincidence tomorrow I am cooking lamb and plum stew.  Rather than pilaf -- which the recipe calls for -- the wife and I decided to just use leftover rice.  We made too much of that for a red beans and rice recipe earlier in the week.


lamb with plums.... mmmmm YUMMY!!!  

i used port and currents this round

----------

Cedric (04-10-2016)

----------


## Jen

> Your sons @Jen are modern men.  And your daughter is a modern woman.
> 
> Funny how that works.
> 
> I have several buddies who do all the cooking at home because their wives cannot.


My kids are definitely up with the era.  My husband was never a cook, but he has been cooking with me and helping me (because he wants to) for a long time so he can put together a fine meal if I am not available to do it.

----------


## syrenn

> My kids are definitely up with the era.  My husband was never a cook, but he has been cooking with me and helping me (because he wants to) for a long time so he can put together a fine meal if I am not available to do it.


Mine is very good at following directions...

after a surgery and in bed.... i am hearing lots of noise coming from the kitchen.... the cuisinart, the kitchen aid mixer, pots and pans.... just a lot going on. 

he comes in and tells me breakfast is ready. He made, from scratch... biscuits and sausage gravy. I was so proud!

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-15-2016)

----------


## Jen

> Mine is very good at following directions...
> 
> after a surgery and in bed.... i am hearing lots of noise coming from the kitchen.... the cuisinart, the kitchen aid mixer, pots and pans.... just a lot going on. 
> 
> he comes in and tells me breakfast is ready. He made, from scratch... biscuits and sausage gravy. I was so proud!



Amazing!!  
My husband always cleans up after a meal.  Not sure if he thinks I don't do it quite right or what, but I don't question it.   :Smiley20:

----------


## syrenn

> Amazing!!  
> My husband always cleans up after a meal.  Not sure if he thinks I don't do it quite right or what, but I don't question it.


mine does too... and its spotless.

----------

Jen (04-10-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> Amazing!!  
> My husband always cleans up after a meal.  Not sure if he thinks I don't do it quite right or what, but I don't question it.


I cook, Barb cleans.  Division of labor.  But I clean my pans and my knives.

----------

Jen (04-10-2016)

----------


## Jen

> I cook, Barb cleans.  Division of labor.  But I clean my pans and my knives.


That's how our division works.  He will help with the cooking if I need him and I always clear/ clean the table and put up any leftovers and clean the counters.  He cleans the stove and dishes.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

I used to date this babe named Antoinette who b!tched and complained about almost everything.

She even complained about how I cleaned up after her dinners when she cooked.

She loved to cook -- that was a good thing about her.

That was not all that was good about her obviously.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

Mongolian lamb ---

I was really hungry for meat today, so I went to the store and saw that lamb was on sale for $5 / lb.  This is a great price.  I feel sorry for the lambs but oh well they are already dead and I love lamb meat.

So I got a package of shoulder cuts, and everything needed for Mongolian lamb.

Mongolian anything is mostly thin shaved meat, soy sauce, thin shaved hot peppers, thin shaved onions, and sprouts.  So I got all these too.

Got home, deboned and trimmed the meat, and gave the trimmings to my cat.  He was as happy then as when he catches a mouse!

Put on some rice first to cook, and while it did I went to work on the meat.

Stir fried the meat in olive oil, added the peppers, onions, and sprouts, stir fried that, added lots of soy sauce, and simmered that until most of the liquid was gone.  By then my rice was done, and so I put the rice in the bottom of a big bowl, and shoveled the stir fried meat and vegies on top of that.

Poured the wine.

Turned on the tv news.

The cat finished off the trimmings and then went back outside to play.  The cat is probably thinking, "Damm!  I am so lucky I got an owner who was a cook in an Italian restaurant !!!"

Yum !!!  This is great !!!

I have 2 more meals of this that I can make in the coming days.

Inventory of the food groups:

- meat = lamb
- carbs = rice
- vegies = onions
- fiber = sprouts
- fruit = red wine
- lipids = olive oil.

----------


## Calypso Jones

So.  I wanted to experiment a little without the aid of the internet so I had chicken breasts and capicola ham.... I wrapped the chicken in the capicola...yes I know I took the lazy man's way out.    I should have stuffed the chicken breasts with capicola...but too late.   I'm thinking...what now.  I think I need a wine sauce.    I'm gonna do a roux of butter, a little flour, and parmesan for garnish.  If I can find some mushrooms...any kind at this point I will throw a few in the roux and then add the wine...white.

Help?

----------


## Calypso Jones

oh shut UP.... IT"S SUPER.

----------

sandhurstdelta (04-14-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> So.  I wanted to experiment a little without the aid of the internet so I had chicken breasts and capicola ham.... I wrapped the chicken in the capicola...yes I know I took the lazy man's way out.    I should have stuffed the chicken breasts with capicola...but too late.   I'm thinking...what now.  I think I need a wine sauce.    I'm gonna do a roux of butter, a little flour, and parmesan for garnish.  If I can find some mushrooms...any kind at this point I will throw a few in the roux and then add the wine...white.
> 
> Help?


WAY TOO COMPLICATED for me.

I like to KISS -- Keep It Simple Stupid.

More Mongolian lamb today.

And again my cat was happy as a pig in slop with the trimmings.

----------


## Calypso Jones

It was simple.    THe longest part was simmering the capicola wrapped chicken...what   10 minutes...the sauce was as easy as a white sauce.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> It was simple.    THe longest part was simmering the capicola wrapped chicken...what   10 minutes...the sauce was as easy as a white sauce.


I use white wines for chicken and fish, and red wines for beef, veal, and lamb.

My standard white is pinot griegio.

My standard red is pinot nois.

----------


## OptimaFemina

Tonight my mom and I cooked for my brother and his family.  We made Stuffed Manicotti Shells.  We made a mixture of Ricotta and Parmesan Cheeses, Spinach and Italian Seasonings.  We spooned the mixture into a plastic baggy and squeezed some into each shell.  We made a red tomato sauce which we poured into the bottom of a pan.  We put the shells on top then poured the rest of the tomato sauce over the shells.  We shredded mozzarella and parmesan cheese on top and baked it for about 30 minutes.  We also made a salad and garlic bread to go with it.  We are still waiting to hear if they liked it.

----------



----------


## sandhurstdelta

> Tonight my mom and I cooked for my brother and his family.  We made Stuffed Manicotti Shells.  We made a mixture of Ricotta and Parmesan Cheeses, Spinach and Italian Seasonings.  We spooned the mixture into a plastic baggy and squeezed some into each shell.  We made a red tomato sauce which we poured into the bottom of a pan.  We put the shells on top then poured the rest of the tomato sauce over the shells.  We shredded mozzarella and parmesan cheese on top and baked it for about 30 minutes.  We also made a salad and garlic bread to go with it.  We are still waiting to hear if they liked it.


I would want some Italian sausage meatballs on the side.  Sounds really good though.

----------


## OptimaFemina

> I would want some Italian sausage meatballs on the side.  Sounds really good though.


One of them has decided to become a vegetarian.  It was difficult to think of something without meat they would all enjoy eating .   Hope they like it.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Keep it simple, yes.

Breakfast:  Two eggs in a small coated egg-frying pan.  I favor pre-cooked sausage I can get at half-price at the locally-owned supermarket when they come up on their SELL BY date.  So...two slices of Tennessee Pride sausage; and two eggs; cooked on low heat while the Eight O'Clock Coffee is brewing...is breakfast.

I'm still hungry after that.  Too effin' bad.  The diet IS and it's not even working very well.  Being hungry is a fact of life; and at least I'm slowly losing weight.  About two pounds a month.

Lunch is either soup from that same market's deli - the kind of soup I'd never make, like chicken stew or split-pea - or else sliced turkey on flatbread, or maybe a gourmet hot-dog similarly marked down.  That market seems to have a problem moving its meat products.

Once a week I cheat - the local Chinese buffet.  Used to eat there three times a week; now it's my weekly treat.

Dinner depends on what was for lunch.  Might be veggies and burgers, no bread; or baked chicken; or something similar.  If lunch was big, then dinner is an Atkins bar.  Before bed, celery or carrots dipped in peanut butter.

About as simple as you can make it; and I think I'm hitting most of the major food groups.  Maybe a little light on the fruit - but I need to watch carbs.  Vitamin supplements cover my dietary sins.

It's unattractive - but I need food to be unattractive at this point.  I lose weight or I die.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Amazing!!  
> My husband always cleans up after a meal.  Not sure if he thinks I don't do it quite right or what, but I don't question it.


I do the same thing @Jen. It is because if it were up to my wife, dishes would be put in a sink of hot water and soap . . .  and stay there at least for the duration of this decade. 

I do not like dishes sitting in a sink. I will just get right in there in the sink and get them done. Call me crazy. 

Every holiday I do the cleaning. The dishes would sit on the counter at least until @Karl gets married. So I hop in and take care of it. 

It is not because I think she doesn't do this quite right, she just lets them sit longer than I feel is necessary.

----------

Karl (04-17-2016)

----------


## Jen

> I do the same thing @Jen. It is because if it were up to my wife, dishes would be put in a sink of hot water and soap . . .  and stay there at least for the duration of this decade. 
> 
> I do not like dishes sitting in a sink. I will just get right in there in the sink and get them done. Call me crazy. 
> 
> Every holiday I do the cleaning. The dishes would sit on the counter at least until @Karl gets married. So I hop in and take care of it. 
> 
> It is not because I think she doesn't do this quite right, she just lets them sit longer than I feel is necessary.


Neither of us can tolerate a messy kitchen.  I sometimes go to the sink and start rinsing things and he says (in his big boy voice as my son once put it) "Step away from the sink".   We all think that's funny.  Hubs has a deep voice anyway. There are things I am in charge of, but it's not doing the dishes.  When hubs was out of town, and any of my sons is home, they will say "I'll take care of it" if I step to the sink.  Love my men.

----------

OptimaFemina (04-15-2016),Rickity Plumber (04-15-2016),sandhurstdelta (04-15-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Neither of us can tolerate a messy kitchen.  I sometimes go to the sink and start rinsing things and he says (in his big boy voice as my son once put it) "Step away from the sink".   We all think that's funny.  Hubs has a deep voice anyway. There are things I am in charge of, but it's not doing the dishes.  When hubs was out of town, and any of my sons is home, they will say "I'll take care of it" if I step to the sink.  Love my men.


I knew there was a method to your madness. 



My wife tried reverse psychology on me a few weeks back. I could see right through it. I told her, "and don't be using that reverse psychology stuff because it does work". 

It is only because I love her so much, I will do anything for her.

----------

Jen (04-15-2016),OptimaFemina (04-15-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> I do the same thing @Jen. It is because if it were up to my wife, dishes would be put in a sink of hot water and soap . . .  and stay there at least for the duration of this decade. 
> 
> I do not like dishes sitting in a sink. I will just get right in there in the sink and get them done. Call me crazy. 
> 
> Every holiday I do the cleaning. The dishes would sit on the counter at least until @Karl gets married. So I hop in and take care of it. 
> 
> It is not because I think she doesn't do this quite right, she just lets them sit longer than I feel is necessary.


You are apparently as crazy as my last X.  She hated dishes in the sink too.

I like to soak them a day or so before I load them into the dishwasher or else wash them by hand.  The soaking works off the food particles.

But she (my last X) preferred to load them in the dishwasher right away even if she did not run the dishwasher for a couple of days yet.

Her way, there was no way to know if the dishes in the dishwasher were clean or not.  And the dried on food was nasty and did not always come clean.

I like soaking dishes in soapy/detergent water first.  The detergent kills bacteria.  And the water soaks off the food particles.

Dishes are cleaner if they are soaked first before washing.

But to each his/her own.

This is just one more thing couples can fight about.  Some people like to fight.

----------

OptimaFemina (04-15-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> One of them has decided to become a vegetarian.  It was difficult to think of something without meat they would all enjoy eating .   Hope they like it.


Food fads are a very bad idea.

Everybody needs daily proteins.  They teach you this in college in Freshman Health 101.

Meat is the best all around source for all the vital proteins.

It is complicated getting all the proteins you need from any non-meat diet.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

When I make Italian meatballs, I mix pork sausage with ground steak and chopped onions.

This is the most delicious form of ground meat food because of the spices in the sausage and because of the fresh onion.

I like to make the meatballs the size of golf balls because these cook faster and more thoroughly.

First I brown them in olive oil, then I add a can of stewed tomatoes to them, cover, and simmer for about half an hour, slow cooking them until they are well done.

These go well with any kind of noodles and any kind of vegies.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> You are apparently as crazy as my last X.  She hated dishes in the sink too.
> 
> I like to soak them a day or so before I load them into the dishwasher or else wash them by hand.  The soaking works off the food particles.
> 
> But she (my last X) preferred to load them in the dishwasher right away even if she did not run the dishwasher for a couple of days yet.
> 
> Her way, there was no way to know if the dishes in the dishwasher were clean or not.  And the dried on food was nasty and did not always come clean.
> 
> I like soaking dishes in soapy/detergent water first.  The detergent kills bacteria.  And the water soaks off the food particles.
> ...


Thank you for your input. We do not like to fight, in fact it is avoided like the plague in our relationship. 

As a plumber, I encounter vast problems with people's sinks, faucets, etc. I have seen dishes sitting in water that stinks to high heaven. Then they want ME to empty out the sink and get rid of the water that is gagging me. I find this is as close to laziness as one can get. 

Another peeve of mine is found more in the black community than elsewhere. It is the practice of leaving dirty pots, pans and casserole dishes sitting on the stove for days (weeks maybe) still full of the grease they fried their chicken bones in. A pan full of white rice that is so disgustingly putrid it is sickening to look at. You can not tell where maggots begin and rice ends. 

Most of what I am talking about here is in rental properties. When do these people get around to actually cleaning the stove and the contents left to ferment on top of it? 

It boggles my mind.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> Thank you for your input. We do not like to fight, in fact it is avoided like the plague in our relationship. 
> 
> As a plumber, I encounter vast problems with people's sinks, faucets, etc. I have seen dishes sitting in water that stinks to high heaven. Then they want ME to empty out the sink and get rid of the water that is gagging me. I find this is as close to laziness as one can get. 
> 
> Another peeve of mine is found more in the black community than elsewhere. It is the practice of leaving dirty pots, pans and casserole dishes sitting on the stove for days (weeks maybe) still full of the grease they fried their chicken bones in. A pan full of white rice that is so disgustingly putrid it is sickening to look at. You can not tell where maggots begin and rice ends. 
> 
> Most of what I am talking about here is in rental properties. When do these people get around to actually cleaning the stove and the contents left to ferment on top of it? 
> 
> It boggles my mind.


Funny !!!

My sink got clogged once, so I use my emergency gasoline siphon to drain it with, then I bent a wire hanger and used it like an old fashioned abortion tool, dug thru the clog, then used liquid Drano to clear it out.

I had a negro assistant at a job site once, and his main problem was not washing his clothes enough.  If I took him for lunch to an eatery, the seat in my car would smell like sh!t for the next week.  He was a friendly and competent worker, just not into doing laundry.  Back in college at the frat house there were white kids just as bad though.  One of these would keep dirty dishes under his bed.  Now that's fucked.

So even as black is as black does, so does white.

There have got to be some white trailer trash hoochie momma's out there somewhere that also leave their greasy pots on the stove.  Maybe because they are so busy boinking the neighbors they don't have time to clean.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

My last X loved to fight.

Before her, the last one was more manipulative.  I only made her mad once when I called her cheating other boyfriend a gigolo she got really pissed at that.

Then before her, that one was a sweetie who never argued at all.  Even so her mother was a real mean b!tch.

And the one before her was a crybaby, not a fighter.

So I would conclude that women who like to fight are uncommon and in the minority, based on my own scientific prior survey of the last 4 I knew.

----------


## OptimaFemina

> You are apparently as crazy as my last X.  She hated dishes in the sink too.
> 
> I like to soak them a day or so before I load them into the dishwasher or else wash them by hand.  The soaking works off the food particles.
> 
> But she (my last X) preferred to load them in the dishwasher right away even if she did not run the dishwasher for a couple of days yet.
> 
> Her way, there was no way to know if the dishes in the dishwasher were clean or not.  And the dried on food was nasty and did not always come clean.
> 
> I like soaking dishes in soapy/detergent water first.  The detergent kills bacteria.  And the water soaks off the food particles.
> ...


I usually soak our dishes in the sink for awhile and then sterilize in the dishwasher (within an hour or so).

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Funny !!!
> 
> My sink got clogged once, so I use my emergency gasoline siphon to drain it with, then I bent a wire hanger and used it like an old fashioned abortion tool, dug thru the clog, then used liquid Drano to clear it out.
> 
> I had a negro assistant at a job site once, and his main problem was not washing his clothes enough.  If I took him for lunch to an eatery, the seat in my car would smell like sh!t for the next week.  He was a friendly and competent worker, just not into doing laundry.  Back in college at the frat house there were white kids just as bad though.  One of these would keep dirty dishes under his bed.  Now that's fucked.
> 
> So even as black is as black does, so does white.
> 
> There have got to be some white trailer trash hoochie momma's out there somewhere that also leave their greasy pots on the stove.  Maybe because they are so busy boinking the neighbors they don't have time to clean.


I agree. Either way, disgusting . . . and that smell is unGodly.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> I usually soak our dishes in the sink for awhile and then sterilize in the dishwasher (within an hour or so).


I am into the hobby of wine making.

And "sterilize" means spray with chlorine bleach spray after cleaning.

This is a wine making step.  Everything needs to be sterilized and then rinsed before brewing the mash for the wine (or beer ... or moonshine).

Note that washing in a dishwasher is only the first step in sterilization.  There are 3 steps --

- washing

- sterilizing

- rinsing.

----------


## OptimaFemina

> I am into the hobby of wine making.
> 
> And "sterilize" means spray with chlorine bleach spray after cleaning.
> 
> This is a wine making step.  Everything needs to be sterilized and then rinsed before brewing the mash for the wine (or beer ... or moonshine).
> 
> Note that washing in a dishwasher is only the first step in sterilization.  There are 3 steps --
> 
> - washing
> ...


I didn't know there was an official process for sterilizing dishes.  What I meant was that I put them in at the highest temp with heated dry.  This would be more sterile to me than just washing them.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> I didn't know there was an official process for sterilizing dishes.  What I meant was that I put them in at the highest temp with heated dry.  This would be more sterile to me than just washing them.


Heat will kill bacteria (little single cell plants that eat proteins and produce toxic waste like sewage) but not their spores (their reproductive cells).

To kill everything you need chlorine bleach.

The kitchen and bathroom spray cleaners with chlorine in them will kill everything.

After the dishes are washed, you use the spray cleaner on the dishes and put them back in the dishwasher.  Then you run them again without dish soap to rinse them off.

THEN they will be sterile.  Sterile means all germs dead and all spores dead too.

This is how I sterilize my wine making equipment.

----------


## OptimaFemina

> Heat will kill bacteria (little single cell plants that eat proteins and produce toxic waste like sewage) but not their spores (their reproductive cells).
> 
> To kill everything you need chlorine bleach.
> 
> The kitchen and bathroom spray cleaners with chlorine in them will kill everything.
> 
> After the dishes are washed, you use the spray cleaner on the dishes and put them back in the dishwasher.  Then you run them again without dish soap to rinse them off.
> 
> THEN they will be sterile.  Sterile means all germs dead and all spores dead too.
> ...


OK this makes sense.  When I used to sterilize the children's baby bottles, I would soak them in bleach first and then put them in the dishwasher on highest heat with heated dry.  Before I had a dishwasher I would soak them in bleach and then steam them in boiling water.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> OK this makes sense.  When I used to sterilize the children's baby bottles, I would soak them in bleach first and then put them in the dishwasher on highest heat with heated dry.  Before I had a dishwasher I would soak them in bleach and then steam them in boiling water.


Yup THAT'S sterilized.

----------


## Karl

> I do the same thing @Jen. It is because if it were up to my wife, dishes would be put in a sink of hot water and soap . . .  and stay there at least for the duration of this decade. 
> 
> I do not like dishes sitting in a sink. I will just get right in there in the sink and get them done. Call me crazy. 
> 
> Every holiday I do the cleaning. The dishes would sit on the counter at least until @Karl gets married. So I hop in and take care of it. 
> 
> It is not because I think she doesn't do this quite right, she just lets them sit longer than I feel is necessary.


I was "MARRIED" once ....lasted about over just over a "decade" BUT ....I got my "SON" he's well "grown" now still trying to figure $h!t out and WONT "listen" to NOBODY.....

As for your "Bachelor" Dishes there @Rickity Plumber....

All ya need is BASIC cermaic for "special" occasions and call me Old Fashined I prefer a PORCELIN or CERAMIC...."Coffee Mug"...

Other than that there are DOLLAR CHAINS on every other Corner nowadays.....

For about $5/$10 Bucks ya can stack yourself with ATLEST a 3 /4 week SUPPLY of Paper Plates and Plastic Silverware

----------

Northern Rivers (05-02-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I was "MARRIED" once ....lasted about over just over a "decade" BUT ....I got my "SON" he's well "grown" now still trying to figure $h!t out and WONT "listen" to NOBODY.....
> 
> As for your "Bachelor" Dishes there @Rickity Plumber....
> 
> All ya need is BASIC cermaic for "special" occasions and call me Old Fashined I prefer a PORCELIN or CERAMIC...."Coffee Mug"...
> 
> Other than that there are DOLLAR CHAINS on every other Corner nowadays.....
> 
> For about $5/$10 Bucks ya can stack yourself with ATLEST a 3 /4 week SUPPLY of Paper Plates and Plastic Silverware


Oh yeah . . .! Hefty Styrofoam plates are what we use 9 times out of 10. We even use plastic forks and stuff. I like the heavier duty forks but my wife likes the cheap thin chinsy forks that break if you stab a marshmallow.

----------


## Big Bird

SANTA FE RICE

2 CUPS BROWN RICE
5 CUPS WATER
* 1 CUP BLACK RINCED BLACK BEANS (CANNED)
* 1  CUP MEXICAN CORN  (CANNED)
1 ROUND TABELSPOON CUMMIN
1 ROUND TABELSPOON CHILE POWDER
1 LEVEL TEASPOON SALT
½  CUP PACE MILD SALSA
(*) OR 2 ½  CUPS SOUTHWEST CORN MIX W/BLACK BEANS bell peppers etc(FROZEN)
COOK ALL TOGETHER IN RICE COOKER

TACO SEASONING

3     TABELSPOON CHILE POWDER
2 1/2 TABELSPOON PAPRIKA
2 1/4 TABELSPOON CUMMIN
1 1/4 TABELSPOON ONION POWDER
  1/4 TABELSPOON GARLIC POWDER
CAYENNE PEPPER TO TASTE

----------

OptimaFemina (04-17-2016)

----------


## Karl

> Oh yeah . . .! Hefty Styrofoam plates are what we use 9 times out of 10. We even use plastic forks and stuff. I like the heavier duty forks but my wife likes the cheap thin chinsy forks that break if you stab a marshmallow.


Uh don't HEAT that "Styrofoam" or even try a grilled cheese of FRIED stufff... 

Pony Up the Xtra Buck or Two go FULL "paper" or Tree Pulp / Recycled mix....

HOT STUFF won't "MELT" the TRUE PAPER...

As a matter of FACT at home I kindly ask the Drive-In to put my Onion Rings in BAGS versus STYEOFOAM....because that HOT GREASE actually MELTS Styrofoam...


Better yet flip some Eggs or a Grilled Cheese on STRYROFOAM.  .....

Ya "eating" THAT

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-18-2016),sandhurstdelta (04-18-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> SANTA FE RICE
> 
> 2 CUPS BROWN RICE
> 5 CUPS WATER
> * 1 CUP BLACK RINCED BLACK BEANS (CANNED)
> * 1  CUP MEXICAN CORN  (CANNED)
> 1 ROUND TABELSPOON CUMMIN
> 1 ROUND TABELSPOON CHILE POWDER
> 1 LEVEL TEASPOON SALT
> ...


I can't do any kind of chili powder or chili peppers anymore -- burns my stomach out and refluxes into my throat too.

I now mostly eat bland food with little or no spices nor salt just like they feed you in hospital food.

Had 3 surgeries over a period of 6 years and got used to bland food.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

I use paper plates whenever I can to save on washing dishes, but I don't buy styrofoam nor anything that comes in it.  Environmental hazard.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

Today I only ate 1 meal.  It was a late lunch consisting of hotdogs and bbq sauce wrapped in flour tortilla shells.

First I boil the hotdogs.

When they are boiling I cover the pot and take them off the heat and use the burner to fry the tortilla shells in olive oil -- just a few drops is all that is needed.

After the shells are pan seared I move them to a plate and pour bbq sauce into the hot pan and fork the hotdogs into the pan with the bbq sauce and bring the sauce to a boil.  This improves the bbq flavor of the sauce.

Then one hotdog with carmelized bbq sauce on it goes into each tortilla shell and I roll them up.

Yum !!!

That was all I ate today.

Spent the rest of the day sipping on my home brewed sugar wine mead.

Drank half of it all in one day.  It is soooo good!

Spent the rest of the day brewing my next batch of home made wine -- strawberry/cherry Summer Wine.

The fruit mash is cooling down now.  It make take overnight until morning to cool all the way to room temp before I can add my yeast starter.

The little yeasts are singing and dancing in their yeast starter bottle with sugar and yeast vitamins and minerals and they are happy as piglets in slop.  The can hardly wait until tomorrow morning when they get to jump into the fruit mash in the 2 gallon fermenting vat.

Then in 2 more weeks I will have 1 1/2 gallons of strawberry/cherry Summer Wine.

----------


## Big Bird

> I can't do any kind of chili powder or chili peppers anymore -- burns my stomach out and refluxes into my throat too.
> 
> I now mostly eat bland food with little or no spices nor salt just like they feed you in hospital food.
> 
> Had 3 surgeries over a period of 6 years and got used to bland food.



  	 	 	 	   I drink a smoothie in the morning that helps my innards, cholesterol, and blood sugar.
 1/3 part fresh aloe vera
 1/3 part frozen  cactus leaf
 1/3 part frozen  blueberries
 ½ tsp cinnamon
 enough vanilla soy milk to liquefy  
 Drink while still frozen or it'll gag ya.

----------

Northern Rivers (05-02-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> I drink a smoothie in the morning that helps my innards, cholesterol, and blood sugar.
>  1/3 part fresh aloe vera
>  1/3 part frozen  cactus leaf
>  1/3 part frozen  blueberries
>  ½ tsp cinnamon
>  enough vanilla soy milk to liquefy  
>  Drink while still frozen or it'll gag ya.


Whole milk in the morning and before bed still works for me to settle the stomach.

I keep a water bottle next to my bed in case I wake up with reflux in the night.

If I want something spicy I need to eat it for lunch, not for dinner.  Pizza falls into this category, and lasagna.

My dinners need to be bland and lite -- fully digestible before bedtime.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

Today for lunch, my main meal, I made a seafood combo cheese burrito aka kaesa dea.

At the store they have packages of frozen seafood combo meats -- shrimp, clams, mussels, squid, oysters etc.

I thawed one of these packages in hot tap water.  Then I stir fried it in butter and when done took it off the heat but left it in the sautee pan.

Then I fried a couple of flour tortillas on both sides in a few drops of olive oil in a bigger pan and put these each on a paper plate.

Then I put a handful of grated mixed Mexican cheese on top of this and spread it out over half the tortilla.

Then I spooned the butter fried seafood combo on top of the cheese, spread it out, folded the burritos shut, and heated them for 1 1/2 mins in the microwave.

When the cheese was melted they were perfect !!!  Yum !!!

The seafood package cost about USD $5 dollars and the other items were of insignificant cost -- maybe another $1 dollar total.

So each of these delicious seafood combo cheese burritos cost about $3 to make whereas at a Mexican restaurant they would have been about $15 each.

----------


## Lawrencebrown

I would also like to share my experience. Yesterday I made a chocolate pudding cake for my little one. It was like a surprise for her, and was very happy seeing chocolate cake.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

As a reward for my cat waking me in the night and leading me to the rat in my bathtub hiding behind the shower curtain, I gave the cat a can of his favorite food -- tuna.

Chocolate pudding sounds good, but the cat would not have liked it.  Apparently they cannot taste sugar.  But they love meat.  And my cat loves tuna.

When I pass the pudding aisle at the store, I tell myself that I don't need to gain weight I need to lose it.

----------


## Big Bird

> As a reward for my cat waking me in the night and leading me to the rat in my bathtub hiding behind the shower curtain, I gave the cat a can of his favorite food -- tuna.
> 
> Chocolate pudding sounds good, but the cat would not have liked it.  *Apparently they cannot taste sugar.*  But they love meat.  And my cat loves tuna.
> 
> When I pass the pudding aisle at the store, I tell myself that I don't need to gain weight I need to lose it.


  Also:                      
It's my understanding that chocolate can kill dogs and cats.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

The nurse at the pet hospital when my cat was sick apparently with a cat flu virus went over a long list of things cat's may NOT eat or else they will die.

I remember onions are the worst thing for a cat.

My rule for this is that the cat gets dry kibbles or moist canned cat food or any raw or cooked meats that I eat plus tuna -- his favorite thing.

I made chicken gizzards for dinner last night -- baked them for 1 hour then simmered them in packaged turkey gravy -- and this morning when I was having the cold leftovers for breakfast the cat wanted one.

So I gave him one.

He licked it but did not eat it.

It was a wasted chicken gizzard.

Sometimes he will eat it.

Other times he won't.

Either way he won't give me any peace unless I give him a piece of it.

----------


## Big Bird

> The nurse at the pet hospital when my cat was sick apparently with a cat flu virus went over a long list of things cat's may NOT eat or else they will die.
> 
> *I remember onions are the worst thing for a cat.
> *
> My rule for this is that the cat gets dry kibbles or moist canned cat food or any raw or cooked meats that I eat plus tuna -- his favorite thing.
> 
> I made chicken gizzards for dinner last night -- baked them for 1 hour then simmered them in packaged turkey gravy -- and this morning when I was having the cold leftovers for breakfast the cat wanted one.
> 
> So I gave him one.
> ...


I didn't know about the onions. --> Thanks!

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Also:                      
> It's my understanding that chocolate can kill dogs and cats.



 I don't know about cats. Veterinarian told my mom that Chocolate can cause a Dog to have seizures. So yes, Chocolate can very well kill a dog.


  : Joe

----------


## sandhurstdelta

Trinnity should love this !!!

Now we are talking about doggies !!!

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Trinnity should love this !!!
> 
> Now we are talking about doggies !!!



 With cole slaw and cheese on top. Lightly glazed with catsup and mustard.   :Wink: 


          : Joe

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Today for lunch, my main meal, I made a seafood combo cheese burrito aka kaesa dea.
> 
> At the store they have packages of frozen seafood combo meats -- shrimp, clams, mussels, squid, oysters etc.
> 
> I thawed one of these packages in hot tap water.  Then I stir fried it in butter and when done took it off the heat but left it in the sautee pan.
> 
> Then I fried a couple of flour tortillas on both sides in a few drops of olive oil in a bigger pan and put these each on a paper plate.
> 
> Then I put a handful of grated mixed Mexican cheese on top of this and spread it out over half the tortilla.
> ...


Get a Calcium CR Score and you'll see that you are going to die early if you keep eating what you just described. Absolutely yummy...I remember it well. But...nope...I've hastened my way to Buffalo enough as it is.  :Dontknow:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I drink a smoothie in the morning that helps my innards, cholesterol, and blood sugar.
>  1/3 part fresh aloe vera
>  1/3 part frozen  cactus leaf
>  1/3 part frozen  blueberries
>  ½ tsp cinnamon
>  enough vanilla soy milk to liquefy  
>  Drink while still frozen or it'll gag ya.


Excellent choice, matey!

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I would also like to share my experience. Yesterday I made a chocolate pudding cake for my little one. It was like a surprise for her, and was very happy seeing chocolate cake.


I miss that sort of magic. Maybe one of my boys will think I need a grandkid soon. Maybe one will. He's been with a nice gal for two years, now. Eh... :Dontknow:

----------


## Big Bird

> Trinnity should love this !!!
> 
> Now we are talking about doggies !!!


  	 	 	 	   Yeah, if she drops in she'll tell us we're a bunch of woosies for having cats and her dog puts chocolate syrup on cats before he eats them. ...  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Lawrencebrown

I must say all the recopies uploaded seems really very delicious.

----------

LongTermGuy (12-16-2016),Midgardian (05-03-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> I must say all the recopies uploaded seems really very delicious.


Add some of yours.

Your name reminded me of a character from _The Parsifal Mosaic_ by Robert Ludlum.

He is the top U.S. spy in Rome.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I'm going to spank your butt red one of these days CJ.


gotta find me first.   :Smiley20:

----------

LongTermGuy (12-16-2016)

----------

